# Xưởng sản xuất ô dù giá rẻ tại Sài Gòn



## odunguyenphat (26/12/19)

Bạn đang tìm kiếm xưởng sản xuất ô dù giá rẻ để gửi nhu cầu thiết kế những chiếc ô dù phù hợp với nhu cầu và mục đích sử dụng của mình? Hãy đưa đến ngay với Nguyên Phát, một xưởng ô dù được rất nhiều quý khách hàng trong và nước yêu thích và chọn lựa mỗi khi có yêu cầu tiêu dùng ô dù. Để đáp ứng được hết tất cả mong muốn của quý khách hàng về ô dù, xưởng Nguyên Phát của chúng tôi đã gây gắt nâng cao kỹ thuật và trang thiết bị tạo ra cao cấp. Với yêu cầu đem lại cho quý khách hàng những chiếc ô dù đẹp mắt nhất, sang trọng nhất, chất lượng nhất và mức giá tốt nhất. Mỗi tháng chúng tôi cho ra hàng nghìn mẫu ô dù theo nhu cầu mới và tất cả luôn làm khách hàng nhận biết vừa lòng, không chỉ xuất trong nước mà còn cả ngoài nước.





​
*Chọn lựa xưởng làm ra ô dù theo nhu cầu như thế nào?*
Chọn được một nơi phù hợp để tạo mẫu cũng như tạo ra ô dù cầm tay theo yêu cầu của mình không chỉ giúp có được những sản phẩm ô dù như yêu cầu mà còn luôn sở hữu chất lượng cao nhất. Cách để chọn lọc xưởng ô dù theo cầu gọn nhẹ như sau:

địa chỉ sản xuất phải có địa điểm rõ ràng, phải có xưởng trực tiếp tạo ra và hồ sơ năng lực để có thể phục vụ được hết tất cả số lượng được nhu cầu.
Cơ sở làm ra phải có đội ngũ công nhân viên giàu kinh nghiêm, không chỉ giúp thiết kế sản phẩm theo nhu cầu mà còn tạo ra nhanh chóng.
Trang thiết bị hỗ trợ sản xuất ô dù phải hiện đại tặng cho việc làm ra theo yêu cầu luôn bảo đảm được chất lượng cao và có màu sắc đẹp mắt nhất.
Có bảng giá riêng cho từng loại ô dù khi khách hàng yêu cầu sẽ báo giá ngay giúp tiết kiệm thời gian và tạo được niềm tin
Có chế độ bảo hành và hỗ trợ giao hàng tận khu vực theo yêu cầu.
Với những cách chọn lựa xưởng sản xuất ô dù này chắc khi có mong muốn bạn sẽ nhận thấy an tâm hơn. Nếu vẫn không nhận thấy tự tin thì hãy đến với Nguyên Phát của chúng tôi, mọi yêu cầu từ đơn giản đến phức tạp sẽ luôn được phục vụ một cách tận tình nhất.





​
*Nguyên Phát sản xuất ô dù giá rẻ như thế nào?*
Là một công ty có xưởng trực tiếp tạo ra tất cả yêu cầu của khách hàng về ô dù. Với tinh thần nhiệt huyết và kỹ thuật làm ra cao, do vậy chúng tôi luôn mang đến những sản phẩm hoàn hảo và theo đúng với thời gian yêu cầu. Những tiêu chí Nguyên Phát khi tạo ra ô dù theo nhu cầu như sau:

Vải để làm cánh ô: Vải ô được tạo ra từ hỗn hợp popyetser và tơ sống chống nhàu láng nước , mềm dai in ấn sắc nét.
Khung và nan ô dù : Được làm từ inox chống gỉ, có cách điện để tránh bị sét đánh khi trời mưa, chắc chắn không bị lật ô khi trời gió to và tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho người tiêu dùng.
Phần tay cầm: được làm từ nhựa cao cấp giúp chống trơn khi cầm nắm, nút ấn linh động đóng mở ô nhẹ nhàng, có dây treo khi không tiêu dùng tăng tính tiện lợi cho người dùng.
kiểu dáng tạo mẫu của ô: hình dáng trời trang nhỏ gọn có thể gấp vào gọn nhẹ để không gây bất tiện cho người tiêu dùng ô dù quảng cáo
Màu sắc: Màu sắc hài hòa, nhiều mẫu màu cho thương hiệu của quý khách
Cánh ô: có thể mở đủ rộng để có thể hoàn toàn che hết nắng mưa, các khớp khung nối với nhau độ bền có thể chịu được áp lực gió lớn.






Với những tiêu chí đã tạo nên một logo Nguyên Phát được khách hàng tín nhiệm lựa chọn nhất hôm nay. Chính vì lẻ đó, nhiều năm qua đơn hàng được mong muốn xưởng của chúng tôi sản xuất ô dù che nắng che mưa ngày một rất nhiều. Nếu bạn không biết nên chọn lựa xưởng ô dù nào để bảo đảm theo nhu cầu của mình thì Nguyên Phát của chúng tôi mới thật sự chính là sự chọn lựa hoàn hảo dành cho bạn.


----------

